# Lake Cassidy (Holmes County)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished 5:30 to 9:30 this morning. One big bluegill, 3 or 4 dinks on worms. Did not have any crickets. 3 boats on the lake. Talked to one guy who did pretty well earlier in the week. Nothing this morning. Wind came up about 7:30. Beautiful overcast early morning but no top water activity any where. Tried for bass with top water, spinners, and cranks...........nothing. One small blowup on top water fly popper. Should have gone to the river and fished the falling water coming out of the swamp.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I grew up fishing this lake. Took forever to figure out how to catch bass there, and it was by accident. Split shot about 20 inches up with a worm weight above it. Hook an earthworn through the head, and troll the edge of the weeds. We would catch 15-1 on the back of the boat when the guy on the front was traditional bass fishing.

We would always fish til about noon then go to Freeport Creek (thats what we called it) where the shipyard is, and worm fish it. Made for some great days.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks kandv2000. I too fished and hunted out there as a teen-ager. Back then great mallard hunting on north sloughs of the lake. Never did all that much fishing. Water is as clear today as it was in the 50's . We found fish suspended at about 5 to 7 ft in 10 to 14 ft water and got some light bites which appeared to bream. Will try your technique next time out there.


----------

